# Panels



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say Sq D QO , for a resi job, is the cadillac 

the rest are all on par with each other

we've vacillated between GE, SqD Homeboy, & Siemens in the last decade and don't see any one element that would make any one of them more special or user friendly


~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

whatever is easier to get parts for in your area. makes it easy to service/upgrade existing customers imo (as long as it's not total junk)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Very_ true _WildOne

if one's main supplier is GE, we'll stock GE, and it's all GE resi work panels 

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Same question as I was asking in 1978. The answer is all plug in breaker panels are roughly the same and haven't improved hardly any since that time. If anything they are less sturdy and well constructed now than they were then.
For the most part the breakers seem to work ok when you put them in, although due to the way we wire due to the codes , it comes nowhere near to pushing the upper limits of any of it, so it is actually kind of hard to really make judgement calls on who makes "the best". Seems like now the best question to be asking is - which brand of afci breakers has the least issues? and then go with panels made around that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

All cheap crap. Install what is most available at big boxes and supply houses.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cutler-Hammer is not low end if you're using the CH line. 

I prefer calling their BR line the "economy" install.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> All cheap crap. Install what is most available at big boxes and supply houses.


Agreed. Charge like you are installing QO or CH CH, but actually install Homeline or Murray. No one will know the difference except for your profit margin :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

DIYer4Life said:


> Agreed. Charge like you are installing QO or CH CH, but actually install Homeline or Murray. No one will know the difference except for your profit margin


I charge like I'm installing I-line :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I charge like I'm installing I-line :thumbup: :laughing:


Were putting in a whole bunch of square d ipacs in a new wing. Now those are some nice pieces of equipment


----------

